# I finally got a good shot!



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a lot of trouble getting decent pictures of my fish. I finally got one that i am not embarassed to post. This is one of my favorite fish. What do you think? :dancing:


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

no comments?


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

that is a nice looking fish, is it a greshakei?


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks! yeah he is a greshakei. i love him! he's huge! like at least 6in. by far the biggest fish in the tank and totally mild. doesn't even bother my other fish at all!


----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

what other fish are in there?


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

1 Melanochromis cyaneorhabdos "Maingano" 
1 Pseudotropheus socolofi "albino" 
1 Metriaclima greshakei "Ice Blue" 
1 Metriaclima estherae "red zebra" 
1 Melanochromis auratus 
2 Metriaclima lombardoi "Kenyi" 
1 Pseudotropheus crabro "Bumble Bee" 
1 Labidochromis caeruleus "yellow lab" 
1 Metriaclima estherae OB 
3 Clown Loaches 
1 Rainbow shark 
1 Common Pleco


----------



## MightyWarMonger (Mar 20, 2007)

thats a good shot there I find it takes alot of time and alot of pictures of my fish to get a good photo of them but you definatly have a good one there and a nice fish at that.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

That is a nice looking fish :thumb:


----------

